# Abandoned [doll] House



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Saw a clever idea. A doll house built to resemble an abandoned house.



















More photos and link at;

https://imgur.com/gallery/x2PK32K


----------



## Boosted6 (Jul 1, 2013)

Pretty awesome ?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Wonderfully creative!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

:willy_nilly:


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

That is killer!


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Almost expect to see Gomez, Morticia and the kids hanging around!


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

StarCruiser said:


> Almost expect to see Gomez, Morticia and the kids hanging around!


Or Herman, Lily and Grandpa...


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Very creative indeed! :thumbsup:


----------

